

SALLA7NY: monitor and diagnose your car performance from your smartphone - helication
http://arabcrunch.com/2015/01/salla7ny-a-small-device-that-lets-you-monitor-diagnose-your-car-performance-from-your-smart-phone-now-crowed-funded-at-zoomaal.html

======
devnonymous
CarIQ ( [http://mycariq.com/](http://mycariq.com/) ), a startup from Pune,
India is doing something similar and are close to launching the product in
India. The tech involved is not really new. It is the ability to collect,
analyze and process the data into something meaningful that's going to be the
distinguishing factor for products such as these.

